# Software > Apple Hardware και Software >  Sip Client για MacOS

## DVader

Καλησπέρα σας όλους,


Εχεις κανείς να προτείνει κάποιον SIP Client για το MacOS X..? Το Zoiper που είχα δοκιμάσει σε ένα πελάτη ... έκανε crash και δεν έτρεχε... ΠΡιν από αυτό του είχα βάλει X-Lite αλλά σταμάτησε να δουλεύει ...

Υπάρχει κάτι σε free και να δουλεύει ..?

----------


## giannakis1984

bria solo free. Λειτουργεί μια χαρά. Απλά πρέπει να κάνεις register ενα λογαριασμό στο site τους. 

Είναι ουσιαστικά η νεότερη έκδοση του x-lite.

https://www.counterpath.com/x-lite/

----------


## DVader

> bria solo free. Λειτουργεί μια χαρά. Απλά πρέπει να κάνεις register ενα λογαριασμό στο site τους. 
> 
> Είναι ουσιαστικά η νεότερη έκδοση του x-lite.
> 
> https://www.counterpath.com/x-lite/


Απλά απαράδεκτο ... το Bria Solo .... Το έχω αγοράσει κιόλας

Φτιάχνεις λογαριασμό στο site ο οποίος είναι για 1 τερματικό αν θέλεις 2ο ή 3ο θέλεις ξεχωριστό λογαριασμό .... Επίσης το config του client (user/pass/asterisk ip/port) το ανεβάζεις στο site και από εκεί το παίρνεις κάθε φορά που ανοίγει ο client... Δεν έχω δει ποιο κακή σχεδίαση εφαρμογής.. 

Δηλαδή με αναγκάζουν να τους δώσω τα sip details των extension μου... Ασφάλεια zero ...

Απορώ ποιός το δουλεύει με τον τρόπο που δουλεύει ...

----------


## stelakis1914

Telephone Απλός, λιτός, αξιόπιστος και δωρεάν! Δένει με το λειτουργικό σχεδόν σαν native εφαρμογή και έχει intergration με το address book του συστήματος. Τον χρησιμοποιώ αδιάκοπα σαν εφαρμογή που εκκινεί μαζί με το λειτουργικό.

----------

